# Baby Dwarfs (pic heavy)



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You can read the other post here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?347290-Preggers-Dwarf


One litter is 2 weeks old today, the other will be tomorrow. Most have opened their little eyes.

I've named them
Luna, Dawn, Orion
Petal, Prim, Clover, Thorne, and Basil




























You can see more pics on my facebook here


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Gorgeous. That blazed Beige is the cutest little thing.


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Such gorgeous babies! Congrats!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Look at those cute little lucky charms! Especially patch head!


----------



## Spacey (Jan 24, 2017)

What a cute mix of colors and patterns!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Asiposea said:


> Look at those cute little lucky charms! Especially patch head!


She is my favorite. I named her Luna. 

Her markings are just adorbs. I can not wait until she grows up to see what she will look like then. 
In one of the breeder groups we were discussing what her markings would be called, as she doesn't fit standards lol 

I am hoping she turns out lovely & then I can try to get babies that look like her. Because I am so in love.

I really am a huge fan of the variegated splashy look though.



> Gorgeous. That blazed Beige is the cutest little thing.


There are two of them actually. And it is funny because they are from different litters. They are cousins but still kindof funny. Both boys too. I named one Thorne and the other Orion.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Tink & her babies! Oh momma your babies are so big and you are so small! lol


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Tink & her babies! Oh momma your babies are so big and you are so small! lol


I stared at this picture a good while....just imagining how those baby giants popped out of her petite little body. Would love to see a pic of newborns next to her :cringe:: or maybe not, lol).


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> I stared at this picture a good while....just imagining how those baby giants popped out of her petite little body. Would love to see a pic of newborns next to her :cringe:: or maybe not, lol).


I had taken some but they all turned out really bad. Was too dark to make out the babies sadly. 


I need to try to get it on video but Jane keeps trying to carry them about which is so funny. She does a few hops then sets them down like "no you are too heavy I don't care anymore!"


The babies turn 3 weeks old on 3/22 & 3/23

Tink is on the left & Jane to the right!











Tink's son in the middle (I named him Clover) his face markings almost match his moms!










The two on the left are Tink's & the right is Jane's.
Basil- a boy, Prim- a girl, and Luna a girl.
(wouldnt you think just by looking that Basil was jane's baby & Luna was Tink's? lol)










Jane on the left.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

Super cute


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats! Very nice!


----------



## RattyMomma1 (Apr 13, 2017)

O. M. G. too adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalLover85 (Apr 14, 2017)

I think if I bred Rats I'd turn into that house in Ratatouille that has 100s of rats inside it......heaven haha


----------



## AnimalLover85 (Apr 14, 2017)

And your babies are too cute!!!


----------



## frugalmommaof2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omg!!!! So adorable! How often do they breed if you keep a male and female together?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

AnimalLover85 said:


> I think if I bred Rats I'd turn into that house in Ratatouille that has 100s of rats inside it......heaven haha


lol I would not wanna clean that up!




> Omg!!!! So adorable! How often do they breed if you keep a male and female together?


You don't do that. A good breeder would carefully plan out litters and pairings and only place them together at specific times to mate then you remove the male. 
A female rat can get pregnant soon after she gives birth which would be very bad for her and her current and future babies 
Plus a rat can have huge litters of 20+ babies and you would be overwhelmed with babies very quickly since a rat is pregnant for 3 weeks.


----------

